# Best Starts



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

Prompted by the thread on pieces which have blown you away, I got to thinking about pieces where it starts and you know you're embarking on a marvellous journey.
Brahms Piano Concerto 2 was the prompt, but which pieces do you start and feel "this is going to be great". Strangely, the start of Brahms PC1 is something I need to get through, rather than sink into, whereas PC2 starts and I'm all in.
VW 5 is another good start for me. Or what about Schubert's Death & The Maiden quartet?

Thoughts?


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Mendelssohn Symphony #4:


----------



## WhateverDude (Jun 21, 2019)

For me nothing matches the beginning of Mahler symphony 2.... Although the symphony doesn't quite live up to it in the end. Bruckner's 4th is a great beginning.


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

Tchaikovsky's 4th Symphony(?).


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm afraid to listen to the opening of _Das Rheingold_. Once that water starts flowing, I know I'm queued up for about another 16 hours. There is something monumental about it: the beginning of a heroic journey, as you say. Once you start, you must finish! (Well, that's what it does for me anyway.)

Also: the 'Deus in adiutorium meum intende' from the beginning of Monteverdi's 1610 Vespers. Not quite the same journey, but once that rings out, I know I'm on a trip back to 17th Century Venice in my mind. (I suppose the opening of Orfeo has the same sort of jolt-effect).


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

WhateverDude said:


> For me nothing matches the beginning of Mahler symphony 2.... Although the symphony doesn't quite live up to it in the end. Bruckner's 4th is a great beginning.


I like the start of Mahler 3, perhaps I go for a bit of early brass.
With Bruckner, the morse code at the start of number 6 sucks me in.


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

Ned Low said:


> Tchaikovsky's 4th Symphony(?).


The first Tchaikovsky symphony I got. Perhaps good openings are necessary when you are getting into classical Music??


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I'm afraid to listen to the opening of _Das Rheingold_. Once that water starts flowing, I know I'm queued up for about another 16 hours. There is something monumental about it: the beginning of a heroic journey, as you say. Once you start, you must finish! (Well, that's what it does for me anyway.)
> 
> Also: the 'Deus in adiutorium meum intende' from the beginning of Monteverdi's 1610 Vespers. Not quite the same journey, but once that rings out, I know I'm on a trip back to 17th Century Venice in my mind. (I suppose the opening of Orfeo has the same sort of jolt-effect).


Not knowledgeable about Monteverdi, but I think you're pointing to this sense that you are in the hands of a master, and they are not going to let you down. I suppose that's what I'm getting at in this thread: the bliss of relaxing into the confident expectation/knowledge that this is all under control and will be great.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The Tchaikovsky 3rd symphony. It's kind of mysterious, almost ominous and hinting at wonders to come.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Brahms` Werther Quartet and Clarinet Trio first come into my mind. They both start into a marvellous journey which tells the voyager that they will be devastated hereafter. On the other hand the start of Beethoven`s Pastoral Symphony instantly brings colourful butterflies and prancing deers to the wanderer`s company suggesting that their journey will be jolly good.


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

Exactly. They stick with you for life.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Overture to Benvenuto Cellini
First measure of Eroica
Das Lied von der Erde
seocnd act of Der Rosenkavalier


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Shostakovich 5

Don Giovanni

Dvorak 7


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Op. 45


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks for the responses.

Flipping it round, I can't abide the start of Gershwin's Piano Concerto, although some of the rest is quite fun. I am also a fan of Haydn's symphonies, but could do without some of the slow starts: we know you're going to spring into life, so get on with it. Ravel's piano concerto for the left hand also has a start that I want to be over, but I love the piece once it has got through the start.

On the other hand, having had a pop at Haydn for his introductions, I have a problem with Elgar's 2nd symphony. I love the piece, but it seems to me that when it starts it is with a swagger that it hasn't yet earned. Some sort of introduction should occur before it can justify the vigour of the swinging theme. I have a bit of a similar sense with his Violin Concerto, another great piece but maybe I am missing more of an introduction.

Then there are some pieces which have a great start, and then don't seem to live up to it. Grieg's Piano concerto anyone? Tchaikovsky's PC as well. Each of these could stop after about 10-15 seconds and little would be lost. :devil: I think VW2 opens memorably too, but for me it's not one of his best, whereas VW5 starts well and lives up to it.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Interesting comments on Elgar there. I kind of agree about the 2nd symphony, though it isn't a particular favourite of mine, but not about the Violin Concerto, the immediacy of whose start (and the rest, which I far prefer to the Cello Concerto) I have always loved. 

Goodness only knows what you make of the opening of "In The South" BTW!


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Interesting comments on Elgar there. I kind of agree about the 2nd symphony, though it isn't a particular favourite of mine, but not about the Violin Concerto, the immediacy of whose start (and the rest, which I far prefer to the Cello Concerto) I have always loved.
> 
> Goodness only knows what you make of the opening of "In The South" BTW!


OK, just listened to In the South to have a think. That strikes me an an opening fanfare sort of approach, which is fine - although I'm not that into the thing as a whole.

On reflection, I guess someone with moustaches like Elgar's probably felt he was justified in openings brimming with confidence and swagger.


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

Highwayman said:


> Brahms` Werther Quartet and Clarinet Trio first come into my mind. They both start into a marvellous journey which tells the voyager that they will be devastated hereafter. On the other hand the start of Beethoven`s Pastoral Symphony instantly brings colourful butterflies and prancing deers to the wanderer`s company suggesting that their journey will be jolly good.


Any of those late Brahms Clarinet compositions (Quintet, Trio, Sonatas) have that same sheer loveliness.


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

Strauss has some great beginnings. For example:
Tod und Verklarung
Eine Alpensinfonie
4 Last Songs

and of course

Also Sprach Zarathustra


----------



## Simon23 (Dec 8, 2020)

Bruckner - 7th


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Eclectic Al said:


> Strauss has some great beginnings. For example:
> Tod und Verklarung
> Eine Alpensinfonie
> 4 Last Songs
> ...


I like the opening of "Don Juan"....that great rush of upward notes....off to the races!!


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Mendelssohn piano concerto in G minor and Saint Saens piano concerto in g minor. I wish the beginnings went on forever, if that were possible


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

level82rat said:


> Mendelssohn piano concerto in G minor and Saint Saens piano concerto in g minor. I wish the beginnings went on forever, if that were possible


In my youthful naivete I neglected composers like Mendelssohn and Saint-Saens. Old-fashioned, but not Beethoven or Brahms, I suppose was my prejudice.

At least, though, that means I'm having a good time catching up now that I'm a bit longer in the tooth.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Eclectic Al said:


> Strauss has some great beginnings. For example:
> Tod und Verklarung
> Eine Alpensinfonie
> 4 Last Songs
> ...


I'd add "Ein Heldenleben" to the list.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_*Una vela! *_opening scene of *Verdi's Otello *blows away everything else ...






if you've never seen the opera they are talking about a ship at sea about to be wrecked ... then it's saved (Salvo) ... then the hero Otello comes along and helps everyone feel better ...

So much for an overture starting things! If you're one of those people that doesn't think you'd like opera see Otello someday. It has everything: great tunes, intrique, politics, love, hate, jealousy and murder and it's over in 2 hours.

This version from La Scala under Muti is tremendous but I wish Domingo had hit that high C ....


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Eclectic Al said:


> In my youthful naivete I neglected composers like Mendelssohn and Saint-Saens. Old-fashioned, but not Beethoven or Brahms, I suppose was my prejudice.
> 
> At least, though, that means I'm having a good time catching up now that I'm a bit longer in the tooth.


One could almost be jealous of you since you get to experience their works for the first time


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

How about the opening of Sibelius' 1st Symphony? Lone clarinet plays a wandering tune over pianissimo timps. Quite chilling.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Great openings abound in classical music. The opening of the Brahms First Symphony is monumental and serves to pull one into the work right from the get-go. Fortunately the remainder of the symphony continues the promise. Not every great opening provides satisfaction for the remainder of the work.

Great openings needn't be bombastic to be great. That plaintive bassoon call which opens Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_ provides for me one of the great openings. Again, the remainder of the music lives up to the promising call of the beginning.

As I ponder this thread's topic, I come to a realization that nearly every Beethoven opening qualifies as a great one. Of course, we think immediately of the Fifth Symphony. But which of the other symphonies does not have a memorable and effective beginning? And what is a greater beginning than that of the so-called "Moonlight" Sonata? No bombast there, just quality seductive music making.

One of the few Richard Strauss works I listen to regularly is the Also Sprach Zarathustra, which may have the "best start" in all of music. I believe, though, that the remainder of the journey, after that first two minutes or so, may prove somewhat of a let down.


----------



## Cadenza (Sep 24, 2012)

The opening cellos and violins driving each other of Brahms' op 111, String Quintet 2, certainly is compelling for me, especially when I learned it was intended as his farewell to composing. 
The Italian, Mendelssohn's 4th symphony, mentioned already, certainly makes me want to stick around to hear what follows.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

Brahms' Piano Trio No. 1 - very first time I heard it, I was hooked just with the piano intro.

And then the opening overture from Wagner's Tannhäuser.


----------

